# Écrire un point sans passer par "verrouillage Majuscule"



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

Je cherche à pouvoir écrire mes points sans devoir tout le temps appuyer sur les deux touches "Verrouillage majuscules" et le "point" sur clavier iMac.

Ce que je ne comprends même pas, c'est qu'en bloquant avec la touche "majuscules", celle qui s'allume, ça ne fait pas les points et autres (point d'interrogation...).

bref, qqn pour m'aider?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2009)

tu peux eventuellement créer un raccourci perso
soit directement via mac ( preferences systeme , voir détail dans l'aide mac)

soit via un des nombreux utilitaires es raccourcis


----------



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

Je suis allé voir dans les préférences. Mais en fait je ne sais pas comment faire.
Est-ce que je peux faire en sorte de pouvoir mettre ce point en utilisant la touche Majuscules (celle qui s'allume)? Et je ne sais pas comment mettre ces touches spéciales, quand il demande "saisissez le nom exact de la commande du menu que vous souhaitez ajouter."
Comment mettre, comme dans les autres exemples, le symbole de la touche majuscule ou commande?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour

On peut très bien définir une nouveau layout pour le clavier où le point apparaîtra sans appui sur la touche Maj. Ce layout peut remplacer provisoirement ou définitivement le layout par défaut, le changement pouvant être commandé depuis le menu Saisie de la barre des menus (activable dans _Préférences système_ > _International_ > onglet _Menu Saisie_ > case "_Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menus_").

J'ai déjà vu passer un tel fichier de layout sur Internet, mais je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse.

Toutefois, il est possible de s'en fabriquer un très rapidement avec un éditeur de layout comme Ukelele.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2009)

D'ailleurs, le sujet a déjà été traité.

Voir par ici l'une de mes précédentes réponses.


----------



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

Je cherche à faire comme tu as dit dans le post du 30/11/07. Mais j'ai des doutes.
Tu dis au départ
_Pour ce faire, j'ai recopié les fichiers French.keylayout et French.icns fournis sur le bureau._
J'ai trouvé ces fichiers par Spotlight.
Excuse-moi, il y a de l'aide dans Ukulele, mais je ne maîtrise pas l'anglais.
Bref, ces fichiers, je ne sais pas comment les copier.

Le logiciel n'étant pas très clair, je suis perdue pour trouver comment on fait pour éditer un changement.
J'ai peur de faire quelque chose de mauvais qui devienne irrémédiable.


----------



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

Après des recherches d'aide avec Internet, j'ai réussi. Mais maintenant, ce clavier créé ne marche pas avec 
TextEdit, Safari et peut-être d'autres.
C'est-à-dire qu'il n'y a aucune touche qui fonctionne.

J'ai essayé avec Pages, NeoOffice; là ça marche.

Comment faire pour que ça marche avec ltoutes les applications?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2009)

À vrai dire, je ne comprends pas comment cela peut fonctionner pour certaines applications et pas pour d'autres...

As-tu bien redémarré ton Mac ?


Sinon, voici deux fichiers («Français - point.icns» - 810 octets, et «Français - point.keylayout» - 48408 octets) dans l'archive jointe. Dézippe l'archive et copie les deux fichiers dans ton dossier _Bibliothèque/Keyboard Layouts/_. Après avoir redémarré ton Mac, le clavier «Français - point» doit être disponible dans _Préférences système_ > _International_ > onglet _Menu Saisie_.

Chez moi, il marche bien (j'ai un clavier Mac blanc et je suis sous Tiger, mais ça devrait aussi marcher chez toi).


----------



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

J'ai installé le tien et ça marche avec toutes les applications.

Je ne sais pas ce qui faisait la différence.... Maintenant c'est OK.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Mais pourquoi dans custo :hein: ?


----------



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

Personnalisation...
Sinon, où?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Le forum customization c'est pour l'esthétisme du système d'exploitation donc ça n'a rien à voir avec ta question.


----------



## fmr (8 Février 2009)

Où fallait-il que j'aille?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2009)

Mac OS X ? ... ou Le Bar MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Salopiaud :love:.


----------

